# June Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

What a forum, free stuff every month to lucky members and this month is no exception. Northwest Packgoats is donating a pocket pad to one of the forum member who replies to this post. Just hit the "post reply" button below and leave a brief message to have your name entered in the drawing.

[attachment=0:12eysgaw]PocketPads.jpg[/attachment:12eysgaw]
Pocket pads are just that, a saddle pad with built in pockets to house the sideboards of your saddle. They provide thick protection for the goat and are attached to the saddle so they can't slip out on the trail. The pocket pads are made for all brands of goat saddles so no matter who you bought your saddle from, you can get it fitted with this awesome pocket pad.


----------



## utmedic (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh please, oh please, oh please!!!! LOL  

Kristina Bradford

Hope all of you out there camping are having FUN!!!


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## pbfarm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow! What a great giveaway! Please add me to the entries!
Beth in Utah


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Count me in... would love to win one of these!! 

Already have one and it works great... but have two more boys that will need them


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Me, too!


----------



## steve morgan (Dec 13, 2008)

Put me in also Rex, Steve


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

I just ordered a couple of these, but I would take another  
Thanks, Steve


----------



## Stoneyridge (Apr 21, 2009)

I haven't ordered my first saddle yet, but definitely wanted one of these when I did. This will give me incentive get my saddle! Pick me!!!


----------



## DENISETHOR (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks like a great item! I have my fingers crossed !
Nice forum! Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## SarahJean (Apr 30, 2009)

please count me in


----------



## eastcoastpacker (Jun 3, 2009)

I'M HERE WITH YOU!! PLEASE COUNT ME IN!

That's beautiful ~

Vee
eastcoastpacker


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

It never occured to me to have a spare pad. If the boys gots one wet on a 2 week elk hunt it would be great to have a dry one at camp. Seeing how my Scout fell head first into a water hole for the 2nd time in his one year of life this may be a great idea. 
IdahoNancy Oberpacker


----------



## Goatstopack (Dec 23, 2008)

Will be ordering another 2 full sets soon - maybe we will now only need 1 1/2???? Thanks for the opportunity!!! Take Care!


----------



## hend_rex (Feb 28, 2009)

I love those pocket pads. I could sure use another one!! 

Glenna


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

What a great donation, Rex! Please include me in the drawing.

Tim


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Rex! Please count me in


----------



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

I want this pocket pad more than anybody else, therefore, I should win... 



Stoneyridge said:


> I haven't ordered my first saddle yet, but definitely wanted one of these when I did. This will give me incentive get my saddle! Pick me!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

That would be perfect for getting started :!: 
Oh please oh please oh please oh PLEASE!!!!


----------



## packswithgoats (Feb 25, 2009)

Sure could use one of these, please count me in too! Thanks, Bill.


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow... nice item ! Count me in...


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

This is a no brainer, count me in,... could use one, like everyone else
:mrgreen:


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

O i would like the chance to win again.
Nate


----------



## NZgoatpacker (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi from New Zealand (next to Australia)! I think I might be the only person in NZ who takes her goat out walking, he's just about a year old so not carrying loads yet but comes out with a bright flouro safety vest on. He loves getting out and about into the hills and he's going to be a great pack goat!

I can't find any local supplier of goat packing supplies and will have to get a saddler to make a saddle, these pads would be a great help to get us on the right track to the right equipment for our future expeditions. 

BTW the NZ government is looking at introducing a country length walkway (tip to tail is 1600km), and when it's done, we'll be walking it! 

Happy packing guys!


----------



## Black_Flame (May 17, 2009)

hmm, maybe it'll fit my goats....


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

I ordered one a few months ago but still have another goat to outfit.


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Me too!
We could use an extra one, my puppy chewed up the one I bought a year ago.


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll be getting some of these wether I win one or not. I was at a guys house the other day he was showing me his pack saddles and panniers. Most of his stuff was from northwest.
He had several of those pocket pads and loved em.


----------



## imported_GoatMan (Dec 28, 2008)

count me in iVe got one set up without.


----------



## schmelzloretta (Dec 13, 2008)

Count me in!! Thanks


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the pocket pad in the June giveaway is Sarah Jean.

Congrats!!


----------

